# hitchhiking on yachts



## lizardie (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi all, 
I am new here...
Did you ever hitchhike on yachts? Did you ever sail with someone you met in the internet? Do you think it dangerous to sail with a male you met in the internet?


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Lizardie,

No and No, to your first two questions. As to the last, it could be just as dangerous or as wonderful as any other method of meeting someone new. I don''t think the Internet plays any role in how that would turn out.

You need to use the same evaluation skills you would use when deciding to do anything with a stranger. Depending upon where you sail, and how long between ports, you may have far fewer options if things go bad than a land-based relationship close to friends and family.

Good luck with your decisions and possible adventure.

Duane


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I guess it all depends on your definition of danger. Sailboats rarely sink and not many passengers fall overboard. 

If you''re wondering whether he''ll make a pass, he probably will. If that is a concern, go to a movie instead. On the other hand, if you''re looking for romance, I can''t think of a better opportunity.


----------



## lizardie (Jan 31, 2003)

And if i am seeking to gather some nautical miles ? 
Its 22'' boat, and i didn''t see it because its in Tunisia right now. I am finishing my skipper license and want to earn some experience and than maybe go for doing deliveries...


----------



## larlei (Feb 29, 2000)

I too as a female, would feel vulnerable crewing on a stranger''s boat. It''s just not as easy for us as it is for males. I agree with Duane. Evaluate carefully beforehand. And I would add, listen to your intuition (gut feelings). Set absolutely clear boundries so each party knows exactly where they stand. Make sure land friends know who you are with, what boat you are on, and when you will contact them, etc. 

Blue Skies,
LarLei.


----------



## lizardie (Jan 31, 2003)

thanx 4 the answer


----------



## larlei (Feb 29, 2000)

Lizardie, I just read Tania Aebi''s article on intuition in the new March/April edition of "Attitudes and Latitudes" magazine. You might want to pick up a copy a read it. She also recommends a book titled "Untamed Seas" by Deborah Scaling Kiley and Meg Noonan. 

Blue Skies,
LarLei.


----------

